# Loose teeth after fight - to vet or not?



## Sloth (Jul 29, 2008)

Pug snapped at my 5-lb yorkie mix while I was picking the pug up. He has horrible underbite, but somehow he managed to get her right on the end of the snout. She started bleeding badly, 'chattering' her teeth, but it soon stopped. Cleaned her up, no injuries except the very front two teeth on top and bottom jaws are loose. She's acting normal now, drinking normal, gobbled soft treats up. She will occasionally flick her tongue like she's playing with something in her mouth.

Heard conflicting advice on what to do. Wanted to take her to a vet tomorrow. Everyone else said I'd be wasting time and $.


----------



## Sloth (Jul 29, 2008)

The issue I'd have with the vet is the general anesthesia she'd need to remove any broken tooth fragments. Hate, hate, hate when a 5-lb dog has to undergo it.


----------



## moluno (Apr 29, 2009)

One of my dogs recently went through something similar. Lucy, my 10lb bichon mix, decided to snark at my 45lb BC mix. Lucy of course got the short end of the deal, and similar scenario - mouth covered in blood, but I found no injury other than a loose incisor. 

Even though I'm a vet tech and could have the procedure done where I work, I really get worried with anesthesia so I wasn't thrilled about having it removed - but I did anyway. With incisors, depending on how loose they are it's possible they'll come out on their own anyway. Since a couple of them are loose though I'd be more inclined to just set up the dental and get them removed. Especially if her teeth could use a cleaning, anyway. I don't know how old your dog is, but when mine was under I ended up finding a molar way in back that needed to come out - which I had no idea about, so it ended up being a good thing that I decided to get that loose incisor removed.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

My 8 year old Shih Tzu x Maltese had a loose tooth in the front. I booked an appointment but it came out on it's own so I cancelled. Now, a few weeks later, he has another loose tooth so I have booked him in to have it out and the rest of his teeth checked and although his teeth are in good shape I will get them cleaned at the same time. He could very well have others that are loose.

The last Shih Tzu x Maltese that I rescued and got spayed, had 16 teeth that needed to be pulled and she was only about 5 or 6 years old.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Being a yorkie, your dog could probably benefit from a dental cleaning anyway. Call your vet and get an appointment for a dental.


----------

